# Cake Topper!!!



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*OHEMGEE!!!* bahahahaha...i SOOOOOO want this on top of my cake when i get married..but have it look like ruca and zion! :woof:


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

That it too cute..

Not sure if I would like it on to of my cake lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey where did you find that? that is great!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

idk..just bored at work googling pitbull stuff and that came up..lol!

Pit Bull Cake Topper by *rgyoung777 on deviantART


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive sseen that before, i love it. i'll get one too


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She does wonderful work!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow her art is awesome!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

AMAZING!










this was a link on the site also...

Laugh-A-Bull : Bully Dog Designs


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool stuff there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey that's really neat!


----------



## Mina.E.Bien (Jun 13, 2012)

I love this! I'm getting married in November and my baby boy pittie Winston is our ring bearer and I told my fiancee that I have to have a cake topper with pitbulls. It's a must


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Rachel does do some awesome work!


----------

